# new here- couple pics



## josh1981 (Feb 28, 2009)

hello everyone. new to the site. Just wanted to introduce myself. I am 27 with a computer degree in networking and computer repair. I work valet right now and do a little lawn care on side for a few people and my parents. I live in a condo so dont have to worry about my own yard (just trim bushes and put down some mulch- basically 1-2 hr job). 

Couple pics of my saws (ms290 and 180)












and the saw I learned on






looking forward to learning a lot on this site


----------



## Rickytree (Feb 28, 2009)

Welcome Josh1981! You can only learn so much from reading. The best knowledge is gained through experience.


----------



## josh1981 (Feb 28, 2009)

Rickytree said:


> Welcome Josh1981! You can only learn so much from reading. The best knowledge is gained through experience.



thank you sir. Yes I love to read then apply to daily life  Still a newbie hopeing one day to be like so many on here


----------



## dingo (Feb 28, 2009)

Welcome Josh1981, next time I would like to see a little saw dust on those saws.


----------



## JONSEREDFAN6069 (Feb 28, 2009)

welcome to the site josh, nice pics of the stihl's but i see it takes a special camera to truley catch the beauty of a JONSERED. lol have fun and stay safe.


----------



## josh1981 (Feb 28, 2009)

dingo said:


> Welcome Josh1981, next time I would like to see a little saw dust on those saws.



how about snow on them tomorrow here in atlanta area? no joke.

and sawdust too soon


----------



## josh1981 (Feb 28, 2009)

JONSEREDFAN6069 said:


> welcome to the site josh, nice pics of the stihl's but i see it takes a special camera to truley catch the beauty of a JONSERED. lol have fun and stay safe.



lol sorry. all pics taken with my iphone but got some flash on last pic. better camera coming soon

btw jonsered is a wonderful saw (my second choice, stihl 1st)


----------



## treemandan (Mar 1, 2009)

josh1981 said:


> thank you sir. Yes I love to read then apply to daily life  Still a newbie hopeing one day to be like so many on here



what's that? you want to be tired, pissed off and broke with 6 hours of work a week to do on your own yard?


----------



## iCreek (Mar 1, 2009)

josh1981 said:


> hello everyone. new to the site. Just wanted to introduce myself. I am 27 with a computer degree in networking and computer repair.
> 
> looking forward to learning a lot on this site
> 
> btw jonsered is a wonderful saw (my second choice, stihl 1st)



Welcome Josh, although you are younger, we have alot in common as I work in the computer networking/security field, and love Stihl saws !!!

Cisco and Stihl, a great combination.


----------



## WVwoodsman (Mar 1, 2009)

Welcome to AS! Nice looking saws you got there.


----------



## josh1981 (Mar 1, 2009)

iCreek said:


> Welcome Josh, although you are younger, we have alot in common as I work in the computer networking/security field, and love Stihl saws !!!
> 
> Cisco and Stihl, a great combination.



Thanks yea it is a great field to be in. I need to find a computer job. 

Good collection of saws. See you have the older model of mine. Bet you love it! 

028 is great too 

025 is ok.


----------



## josh1981 (Mar 1, 2009)

WVwoodsman said:


> Welcome to AS! Nice looking saws you got there.




Thanks.


----------



## iCreek (Mar 1, 2009)

josh1981 said:


> Thanks yea it is a great field to be in. I need to find a computer job.
> 
> Good collection of saws. See you have the older model of mine. Bet you love it!
> 
> ...



Ahhh yes, but I also have the almighty, (rumored to cure cancer) MS361. As you read and search the forums, you will see the 361 rules the forest and is one of the most beloved saw of the land 

But yes I love my old saws, especially the 025, just as much.


----------



## thejdman04 (Mar 2, 2009)

Nice looking saws


----------



## josh1981 (Mar 2, 2009)

iCreek said:


> Ahhh yes, but I also have the almighty, (rumored to cure cancer) MS361. As you read and search the forums, you will see the 361 rules the forest and is one of the most beloved saw of the land
> 
> But yes I love my old saws, especially the 025, just as much.




I love the 361 I was thinking of getting one should I? How heavy with 20 inch blade?


----------



## kamcbrayer (Mar 4, 2009)

361 is a good limbing or firewood saw. Biggest I own is an 'ol trusty 440. I'm in Stone Mountain by the way. I just passed thru Suwanne 2 days ago to go buy a Craftsman tool box up in Gainesville. Good snow we had.


----------



## josh1981 (Mar 4, 2009)

kamcbrayer said:


> 361 is a good limbing or firewood saw. Biggest I own is an 'ol trusty 440. I'm in Stone Mountain by the way. I just passed thru Suwanne 2 days ago to go buy a Craftsman tool box up in Gainesville. Good snow we had.




Good snow indeed. Thanks for info on 361. How does that 440 cut in wood? How heavy? How much hp? And what u cut n stone mtn?


----------



## kamcbrayer (Mar 4, 2009)

josh1981 said:


> Good snow indeed. Thanks for info on 361. How does that 440 cut in wood? How heavy? How much hp? And what u cut n stone mtn?



Man, my 440 cuts like a champ. I run a 32" bar on it. It'll drop whatever. I have used a 460 before, maybe a 660 also, but I think it's been 4 or 5 years. Those big saws are expensive, so until I get more work I'll have to wait. I cut whatever I can. I have a job to do in downtown Lawrenceville for probably $2,000 to $2,200. Problem is, it's a huge job. I may need to find someone with more equipment to sub it out to. I've been trying to get this operation off the ground since about May or June. Slowly but surely getting work. For the info on the Stihl saws go to the website at stihlusa.com. Got all the specs there.


----------



## josh1981 (Mar 4, 2009)

kamcbrayer said:


> Man, my 440 cuts like a champ. I run a 32" bar on it. It'll drop whatever. I have used a 460 before, maybe a 660 also, but I think it's been 4 or 5 years. Those big saws are expensive, so until I get more work I'll have to wait. I cut whatever I can. I have a job to do in downtown Lawrenceville for probably $2,000 to $2,200. Problem is, it's a huge job. I may need to find someone with more equipment to sub it out to. I've been trying to get this operation off the ground since about May or June. Slowly but surely getting work. For the info on the Stihl saws go to the website at stihlusa.com. Got all the specs there.



Thanks man. What's the hp on 440? Weight? Not on stihlusa anymore 

And Congrats on job. That's good pay. I have one myself going to look at this weekend. Slowly spreading by word of mouth.


----------



## kamcbrayer (Mar 4, 2009)

Yeah man, it takes time, do you climb? I've climbed on and off for 4 years now. I got all the gear, ms192 top handle saw for climbing, ms390 for limbing and small work, and the ms440 for felling, and a ht101 pole saw. I think the 440 has 5.4 hp, 70.7 cc of displacement, and with my 32" bar about 15 lbs. and i got an 01 dodge ram 2500 with the cummins turbo diesel. love it


----------



## splittah (Mar 5, 2009)

welcome to the site.. love a good STIHL..

:greenchainsaw:


----------



## josh1981 (Mar 5, 2009)

kamcbrayer said:


> Yeah man, it takes time, do you climb? I've climbed on and off for 4 years now. I got all the gear, ms192 top handle saw for climbing, ms390 for limbing and small work, and the ms440 for felling, and a ht101 pole saw. I think the 440 has 5.4 hp, 70.7 cc of displacement, and with my 32" bar about 15 lbs. and i got an 01 dodge ram 2500 with the cummins turbo diesel. love it



Yea man I heard that 

No I do not climb I'm afraid of heights 

I got ms290 20 inch blade ms180 14 inch blade use 290 for big stuff 180 small stuff and delimbing and I have km55r powerrhead with pole saw and brushcutter And sh85 and br600 blowers for cleanup 

I'm a stihl addict 

Love the 390 and 192 good saws 

Do you have a lot of experience? How long u Bern doing t for?


----------



## josh1981 (Mar 5, 2009)

Thanks for info on 440 how big can you cut with it and where can I get one used


----------



## Nuzzy (Mar 5, 2009)

josh1981 said:


> I got ms290 20 inch blade ms180 14 inch blade





"Blades" are for lawn mowers oke:


:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Nuzzy (Mar 5, 2009)

josh1981 said:


> Thanks for info on 440 how big can you cut with it and where can I get one used





It can wear up to a 32" bar. Sometimes can find them on Craigslist or worst case eBay but that's kind of a crapshoot on what you'll end up with quality wise. Sometimes local saw shops may have one used.


----------



## josh1981 (Mar 5, 2009)

Big bar LOL thanks I will look around and yea eBay isn't the bstbet


----------



## wvlogger (Mar 6, 2009)

welcome to the sit bud. hope you enjoy your stay. nice pics man love them saws!!!!!


----------



## josh1981 (Mar 6, 2009)

wvlogger said:


> welcome to the sit bud. hope you enjoy your stay. nice pics man love them saws!!!!!




Thanks bud. Love your saws too!


----------



## josh1981 (Apr 3, 2009)

mouslem said:


> Peace be upon you and the mercy of God be upon you how you are all I hope that you all well and happy. I'm sorry because I do not speak English and those translated from Google, there is no Alpdouh and also because I am very sorry I will be speaking to you on the subject outside the scope of Modoekm and hope to be a friend to you I swear to God I Aledeim that I love with all my heart and I wish you well in (the life of the world life and the afterlife), such as me exactly what I hope. I am a Muslim and I would like to invite you to Islam, the religion is the last of religions at the mercy of God who came to the world. Thank you for good Aqrapoatmany to be a loyal friend to you. Peace be upon you and God's mercy and blessings




What is this nonsense?


----------



## arbadacarba (Apr 3, 2009)

josh1981 said:


> What is this nonsense?



Roughly speaking, I'd say that he's trying to say to you *" May the fleas of a thousand camels infest your armpits " *Its an old Arab greeting reserved for close friends, family members, and members of the arborist site community.


----------



## tree md (Apr 3, 2009)

Must have missed this one before Josh. Welcome just the same. 

Anyone from Swanee can't be too bad. Some of my dearest friends in this world live there. I'm from an area real close to you. Closer to where you said your parents live. Enjoy those saws and by all means get out and enjoy the lake! Try the Falcon Inn as well and leave those girls on the web alone!


----------



## Echo680 (Apr 3, 2009)

Howdy guys i just joined up on this great site i love all the info, i am a chainsaw addict got a lot of cutting to do at a farm, soon as the income tax check comes in i am off to buy another saw. I have a echo 4400 which i love going to up grade to a 680, I get poked at by my friends for running a "girly" saw LOL but i love my echos. 


Well thank you for such a great site and i hope everyone enjoys there weekend


----------



## josh1981 (Apr 3, 2009)

arbadacarba said:


> Roughly speaking, I'd say that he's trying to say to you *" May the fleas of a thousand camels infest your armpits " *Its an old Arab greeting reserved for close friends, family members, and members of the arborist site community.



lol thats funny. i guess he got banned?


----------



## josh1981 (Apr 3, 2009)

tree md said:


> Must have missed this one before Josh. Welcome just the same.
> 
> Anyone from Swanee can't be too bad. Some of my dearest friends in this world live there. I'm from an area real close to you. Closer to where you said your parents live. Enjoy those saws and by all means get out and enjoy the lake! Try the Falcon Inn as well and leave those girls on the web alone!



thanks bud. Yea I love suwanee/cumming areas. nice people, good things to do, etc etc. Yea Im about too when it warms up. Walk at a park on the lake.

So your from cumming?


----------

